# pre-conception clinic



## della (Sep 26, 2016)

so myself and my partner had some devasting news a few weeks ago, i unfortunatley misscarried due to the medication i was on. since this my nurse has referred me to pre-conception clinic and told me to stop taking my medication and move onto folic acid, i then have to see what meds the clinic will put me on but other than that i dont really know what will be done. also i have pcos so i was wondering if anyone can tell me the chance of actually having a baby and also what to expect from the clinic xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2016)

Oh della, I am so sorry to hear this  {{{HUGS}}} I'm afraid I can't answer your questions, but hopefully someone else will be able to help.


----------



## grainger (Sep 26, 2016)

Firstly I'm so sorry to hear your news.

Pre conception clinic (I can only give a type 1 perspective) is basically just a clinic where you can discuss everything in terms of being where you need to be D wise but also ensuring that health wise everything else is ok. All my meetings are with both a consultant or nurse and a dietician. 
They regularly check hba1c, blood pressure and weight and if there's any issues they are addressed immediately.
I have contact with my team as often as I want and tend to send my levels over weekly so they can help with input on tightening areas.
Personally I've found them really positive and ultimately they want to help you get to the best you can get to (that might not be the perfect ideal).

Hope that helps x


----------



## della (Sep 28, 2016)

thank you so much, i have been to a fertility clinic before with the pcos and went for nearly 2 years to be told at the end of it they were discharging me, i was hert broken and just dont want the same out come from a different clinic. fingers crossed i get more answers soon xx


----------

